# which trailer bearings



## crankbait09 (Dec 26, 2013)

I have a jon boat trailer that currently has 4.80-8 tires on it. I have never had to replace them nor have i ever touched the bearings. I bought this trailer/boat a few years ago and think it might be a good idea to replace everything. the tires are rather bald.

anyways.......im not sure what the 4.80-8 means. it doesnt look like a normal automobile tire number.

by this number, can anyone tell me what bearings are needed for my trailer? I have not removed the old ones yet, but would rather wait till i bought the new (for both tires). can anyone help me on picking the bearings needed?

thank you
Shawn


----------



## crazymanme2 (Dec 26, 2013)

Tire size has nothing to do with your trailer bearings.You have to take them apart to see what size bearings you have.Most are standards size that you can get at most auto stores.


----------



## DrNip (Dec 26, 2013)

4.8x8 means it is a 4.8" tire width by 8" rim. I would just take the wheel off and measure the spindle width both at the front and back of spindle to determine what bearings are needed or you could just take the bearings down to Northern Tooks and they will hook you up. Another option would be take the hub off and just replace it. You can get them pretty cheap to if you don't feel like packing bearings. Pretty sure with them small of tires both your front and back bearing will be the same size. Probably have a 1" spindle on it.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 26, 2013)

If it's a real old trailer like mine it could have 3/4" bearings.


----------



## crankbait09 (Dec 27, 2013)

ok, i was doing some searching online and found that iboats has a number of hubs with the bearings already pressed in and some come with 4-6 mounting studs. what is the difference between number of studs? why is it so important?

here is the link to what i see.............too many options!!!!
https://www.iboats.com/Boat-Trailer-Hub-Kits/dm/cart_id.316018489--session_id.939703878--view_id.217609


----------



## DrNip (Dec 27, 2013)

I would stick with what the trailer has which I assume is 4. If I'm not mistaken, the more studs there are the greater weight capacity it can handle. I don't know if 8" wheels come with anything other than 4 studs. Your best bet since you don't know is find a local store that carries bearings and hubs so your not making a mistake over the internet and having to pay for a return shipping.


----------



## crankbait09 (Dec 27, 2013)

good point...thanks


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 27, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337217#p337217 said:


> DrNip » Fri Dec 27, 2013 9:53 am[/url]"]I would stick with what the trailer has which I assume is 4. If I'm not mistaken, the more studs there are the greater weight capacity it can handle. I don't know if 8" wheels come with anything other than 4 studs. Your best bet since you don't know is find a local store that carries bearings and hubs so your not making a mistake over the internet and having to pay for a return shipping.


8" wheels also have 5 holes.


----------



## DrNip (Dec 27, 2013)

I've been there and done that too many tubes and hate waiting in RMA's.


----------

